# Underactive thyroid



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Folks







Got my blood results back today apparantly the reason I've been feeling even more tired than normal (if it can be normal with ME/CFS) is I have a slightly underactive thyroid gland. Unfortunately my doctor says he wants to wait and repeat the tests in two to three months time to see if it will correct itself before rushing in and treating it. I have to say I'm not too pleased at the thought of spending another two to three months feeling more shattered but I guess I have not much choice in the matter.It's good to know there is a reason why I've been feeling this way - its quite validating for them come back with something other than the usual 'we can't find anything wrong'







Better get back to bed to rest then


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Clair,I agree, even though its sucks that you have a underactive throid gland at least its treatable, although leaving you to wait a few more months is awful.I have to have another blood test on monday, to again check my white cells. Oh and he said the pain im getting from my joints is wear and tear, and the reason im tired is because of the weather, needless to say i will be seeing a different doctor, he didnt even exam me







Enough about me








I really hope you feel better soon, i know how boring it can be staying in, so take care and rest, im always around if you want to chat


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi hope







I'm glad your going to see another doctor - that one sounds like he sucks big time. pain from joints is wear and tear? maybe like when your 70 but not in your prime...did this fool really attend medical school?







good to hear your getting your white cell's checked again let us know what the result and outcome is







was it just a GP by the way or a specialist you went to see? (forgive me if you already mentioned my brain isn't what it was - resembles more a blancmange nowadays







)As for being bored, no after having M.E. on and off for 14 years now (gosh how time flies)I'm a master at amusing myself with the simplest of things. When my body doesn't want to play I get the books out and escape into another world!







which is my cue to get to borders as I've just read my last novel! big hugs and good luck for the blood test xxxxx


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Clair!I think that's kind of exciting about your thyroid! You weren't crazy indeed! I'm glad they found something that actually explains why you're feeling so bad right now, but can't imagine waiting several months to see if it corrects itself! But, it would be nice if it could correct itself. I thought in the meantime, I would share this link with you to the Mediborads. The top 2 forums are ALL about thyroid "stuff". K9Mom moderates there, and she knows SOOOO much about thyroids. In case you want to check it out:http://mediboard.com/groupee/forumsHope,"Wear and tear"? Good grief! I don't care for that doctor much! Tired from the weather? That is the oddest thing I've heard! I agree, seeing a different doctor sounds like a good idea. You know, half of all doctors graduated at the bottom 50% of their class!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Thanks M&M







those links are really useful for a newbie like me to the whole thyroid thing.Emotionally I feel really hit for six on this and I don't know why, on one hand I'm happy to have a reason finally for this current bout of exhaustion, on the other I'm feeling a bit depressed at only being at beginning of my thirties and already dealing with three medical conditions (ME/CFS, interstital cystitis and now hypothyroidism)...I know other people have it much harder I shouldn't complain but sometimes I want to just be a little bit normal!


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

M&M, i was so surprised at my doctors reaction, when i had my accident (crushed foot) he was great, he has helped me with my on going battle with IBS, and even helped me get the counselling i have just started (CBT) for post traumatic stress, so i was stunned. He is off on holiday for two weeks, which gives me a good reason to see someone else.Clair, i dont see why you shouldn't complain, early thirties and you have soo much to deal with. I cant post what i would be shouting out, but it would be turning the air blue







I love to read to, even mills & boon







Take care everyone


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi folks







back from my second blood letting for the underactive thyroid. I'm pretty disappointed. Doctor showed me the previous blood results, my thyroid is marginally underactive according to him despite being quite symptomatic...my hair has started coming out alot which I'm not too pleased about







at the current level treatment won't help so I'm stuck feeling like rubbish with no hope. I have had a repeat screen done today to see what is what....should find out results next week.Doctor seemed to think the worse fatigue could be more ME related which I don't agree with and he wants to send me to a specialist ME unit but to be honest I'm not wanting to go I don't want to have to travel over 40 miles by train to see a group of people who are going to preach pacing and CBT at me....I already think I've got the best handle on the ME I'm ever likely to get. My Endocrinologist is of the opinion I know what I'm doing - I know GP is trying to help but I really feel he is dismissing the underactive thyroid out of hand where it makes alot of sense to me explaining things that ME has not covered in my symptom list. ho-hum keep your fingers crossed for me







Clair


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

How aggrevating!!! I am so sorry that your thyroid levels are outside the realm of "helpable". What a MAJOR bummer! I agree with you too...I think once you've lived with ME for so many years, you really know how to manage yourself better than anyone who is just meeting you. I find that annoying too!!!Boy, they just weren't of any help at all, were they? I am really sorry, and disappointed for you. I also think you know your body, and if you think the tiredness is thyroid related instead of ME I wish the doc would just listen to you.Phooey on your GP! S/he has never lived in your body, but you have for quite a while!I guess I'll just keep my fingers crossed for you. For whatever it's worth!!((((((((((Clair)))))))))))))


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

It annoys the #### out of me [not an intentional ibs joke, I assure you!] when doctors do what I call "check the box" instead of working with the patient. They check a bunch of numbers [some ranges in the u.s. were set by studying young men in the military--how relevant is THAT to everyone???!] to see if they're 'in a range' and ignore what all the symptoms add up to!Better-trained doctors will say that there is 'normal' and then there is 'normal FOR YOU' in a lot of [not all] ranges. This is certainly true of thyroid.Also, there *are* cases of people whose thyroid levels say 'ok' [I hope that in the first place they did the more expensive tests? T3 and T4, not just TSH? And maybe a thyroid challenge test?] by that 'normal' range, but whose *symptoms* say otherwise! There are even cases of people whose cells are insensitive to the thyroid. So they can have lots in there, but little effect from it. Unfortunately most of the ones i know of were not written up in the literature. And if it's not in the literature...some docs won't go for it.Finding someone whose brain you can knock this through is difficult. The only hope I can offer is that these days, many docs are willing to put somoene on 50 micro of thyroid, because [if you have no arryhtmias or contraindicating conditions] it's been found to be about as safe as an aspirin. The trouble is when you need more than that...I TOTALLY understand your frustration ['correct itself,' indeed! , and wish you ALL the luck possible in finding someone who will LISTEN!!! And pay attention to YOU, and your symptoms, not numbers on a page![and i went thru med school, btw. but did not take boards--now a medical writer. understand 'doctorthink'--the u.s. version--all too well!!!]


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

That is so terrible Clair i really feel for you







Your GP has as much understanding as mine it seems, always quick to blame it on your M.E, mine uses my ibs.I will keep my fingers crossed for you Clair xxx


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi M&M, hope and Angry Optimist







Thanks for your thoughtful comments and well wishes, I'm just hanging fire now until I hear what the latest blood results will be they are due back either wednesday or thursday. If my thyroid levels have remained the same or worsened and my doctor is still resistant to trying to do anything to help I may ask for a referral back to my Endocrinologist as this falls within his remit. However, if doctor doesn't want to do this I have back door means to get back on my Endo's patient list as I work at same hospital as he does







I could have murdered my boss tonight. I went to work and he was hanging around my desk chatting and being his usual annoying self then he comes out with this: "Did you know Nathan who I work with in the day time has Shingles? just think you could probably have it now!" and found it very amusing. I was livid. I won't say what words I used but I basically asked if he was a complete idiot as exposing someone with ME to communicable diseases such as Shingles can be dangerous....if he has knowingly exposed me to it and I get it I'm filing a complaint against him. What a total irresponsible thing to do!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

What an idiot!!!














I just hope you don't get it!!!


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

I agree, what an idiot!I had shingles a year ago and believe me it's no laughing matter, perhaps he could do with a dose of it, then we will see who's laughing!!!I to hope you dont get it clair xxx


----------

